# Foothill Flyers Night Ride 5:00 Saturday JULY 20th



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2019)

YUUUUUUUP!!! Due to conflicting schedules & being out of town, it's been a while...but we're back!!! Dust off that rusty relic for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride evening ride, July 20th. The weather is heating up, so we're switching to evening rides for the summer. Meet up @~5:00pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Be ready to head out ~6:00pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat & cocktails. Hope to see you there! Don't forget your lights and locks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2019)

Roll call!
@rustjunkie
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@Joe Buffardi
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@Balloonatic
@schwinnja
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser
@cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hoping you guys are down to stop for a quick brew at my favorite local watering hole Overtown Brewing This will be the spot for our upcoming Foothill Flyers Bicycle Swap/Ride & Show! These guys LOVE the oldies, so plenty of safe parking inside or out back for our rides.


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 17, 2019)

Oh man, no wonder people bag on Cali... they're jealous!! How can anyone say no to this ride with that description? A ride on a summer night with cocktails and a gorgeous mountain background? That's what I'm talkin' bout. 

Gonna do my best to make it...


----------



## the2finger (Jul 18, 2019)

Yup


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2019)

I got up early this morning to work on a bike for today's ride. What's everyone else bringing out?? See you there!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2019)

Pics from the ride were few. 
@Cory made it happen; rode some miles on a flat rear tire; great time.
Thanks for the ride!


----------



## mrg (Jul 20, 2019)

Ya, not many pics ( and bad ones ) but a nice nite for a ride with the Foothill Flyers!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2019)

This  shot is duly noted.


----------



## mrg (Jul 20, 2019)

He's licking his chops at Mike's new Colson Del Mar!, or maybe a piece of bacon on the ground!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 23, 2019)

Oh, dudes and dudettes! I'm SO frustrated I missed this ride... I planned on taking the 1976 Schwinn Twin tandem with the wife (she can only ride a tandem) but she got called away for a work emergency, and I needed to run down to look in on my 91 year old mum... so had to bow out unfortunately.  

BUT, I did spend some time cleaning up the tandem and putting head and tail lights on it... and made the wife promise she would come on the very next ride, so I hope ya'll will tag me again before the next one? The Foothill Flyer rides are SO great... super nice people, a beautiful little town to cruise on bikes... plus beer or cocktails & grub on a beautiful summer night... it's my kinda party! 

Please do another ride soon?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 23, 2019)

@Balloonatic  Next FF ride will coincide with our upcoming Vintage Bicycle Swap & Show at Overtown Brewery in Monrovia on Aug 18th. Stay tuned for details...


----------



## Balloonatic (Jul 23, 2019)

Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> @Balloonatic  Next FF ride will coincide with our upcoming Vintage Bicycle Swap & Show at Overtown Brewery in Monrovia on Aug 18th. Stay tuned for details...






Balloonatic said:


> Excellent! Thanks!




Here ya go! Hope you can make it. Looking forward to seeing a couple of your sweet rides on display!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...rewing-vintage-bicycle-swap-show-ride.156598/


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 6, 2019)

Oh dude... I will be in N. Cal for a funeral.. ;o( I really wanted to make the swap too... hopefully it will be a success and you'll do another at the end of summer? Have fun and thanks for letting me know!


----------

